# sump design - no CO2 loss - noiseless



## yznj99 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice, this is very cool, I've never seen a sump working before, but I do like a few other things about this design.

1. surface skimming
2. water can enter the sump very fast, a 1/2" bulkhead should be enough for most tanks.

However, this also means:

1. drill two holes in the tank
2. install a sealed divider
3. drill a hole in the stand

too much work? what do you think of the commercial overflow boxes, I've seen lots of designs on ebay but never seen one in action before.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Interesting idea. I will have to think about it. So the torrent of stupid questions:
When valve 1 clogs are you able to unclog but going full open?
Do you use a leaf guard on the top of the overflow?
Do you increased CO2 loss with the distance cascaded in the overflow?
With the pump off does the sump overflow (looks line actual one is a triangle to minimize water volume)?
Is evaporation in made up in the sump or in the overflow?
Is the volume of water in the overflow self limiting or does it tend to end up in the empty or full states(how often do you adjust valve 1)?

So I like the design and would love to see numbers showing that this is a lossless system. Keep up the good work!


----------



## snowman (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, I do like the concept but I too have a few questions.

1. Why do you have valve #2...I understand #3 but don't see the need for #2. Maybe it's to increase flow to filtration past the normal one time pass?

2. What are you doing for filtration past this just being a sump?

3. What is your rate of turn over? 

4. Where do you have your Co2 system?

Thank you for sharing your sump design! 

Snowman


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi PJan, 

great design, I was wondering where you got those fittings. I mean was it a specialty shop or just a regular hardware shop. Great sump design

Regards Darren


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

u may want to email since this post is 2 years old and he/she hasnt been on for 3 months


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

No worries thank you


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

resowner92 said:


> u may want to email since this post is 2 years old and he/she hasnt been on for 3 months


If he does reply to an email, it would be nice to update this thread so we could see how it did or didn't work.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow this thread is old. 

Duzzy: most of those fittings can be found at all major hardware store, the only thing that i imagine will be hard to come by are the bulkheads. various online retailers like marinedepot or premium aquatics carries alot of fittings. try looking on ebay for bulkheads too, usually there around 4-5 dollars each.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

You may want to look at this site, http://www.dursostandpipes.com/ , for some other ideas.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks all, fat man I have read and re-read that site and it's durso fo me just trying to organise how best to hide it and have it black

Thanks 

Regards Darren


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

durso, are OK imo. the thing about them is you have to let some air into the pipe to control flow which creates a ton of microbubbles, you also have to constantly clean the thing (although this might not be the case in freshwater as no saltcreeps can form). 

if you have the time, look at this.

i imagine your flow wont be much, so you prob could get away with just using two stand pipes, heck you might even be able to get away with out using anysort of durso or siphon.

oh, and make sure your glass isnt tempered!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Youareafever I am using a single durso and a straight pipe straight to the sump as a backup also going to run my returns via the weir but unsure how to spread the flow

Regards Darren


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a 1 inch durso-like standpipe ( I forget who's mod) in my 40 breeder and have never had to clean the breather tubes. Also the breather tube allows air in to prevent the toilet flushing syndrome and act as a silencer. I don't have an issue with micro bubbles, I believe they are related to the higher flow in reef tanks. I don't run a back-up, If I have something that will clog a 1 inch pipe in my tanks I have bigger problems than an overflow.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

duzzy look into locline fittings.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

Fat Man said:


> I have a 1 inch durso-like standpipe ( I forget who's mod) in my 40 breeder and have never had to clean the breather tubes. Also the breather tube allows air in to prevent the toilet flushing syndrome and act as a silencer. I don't have an issue with micro bubbles, I believe they are related to the higher flow in reef tanks. I don't run a back-up, If I have something that will clog a 1 inch pipe in my tanks I have bigger problems than an overflow.


my newbnes is coming out again, i guess since your tank turn over rate is so low durso are a good match for planted tanks, but in my experience with them they tend to be noisy and unreliable, i was constantly adjusting the air hole, and an addition of an air valve kinda helped but in the end when i plugged the hole and replaced it with a ball valve, it eliminated all of my problems. 

but one question, with a durso drawing in air from around the tank does that affect co2 levels? i imagine it could but am not totally sure.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

youareafever said:


> but one question, with a durso drawing in air from around the tank does that affect co2 levels? i imagine it could but am not totally sure.


Probably does, but unless you have a solid column of water in your stand pipe the any stand pipe would have the same effect I think. At high flows I've also found it difficult to get the sound level of a Durso down to Mrs. Man's standard.


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

a solid column of water in a standpipe is achievable. its basically a full siphon toned down with a ball valve, but the thing about that setup is you need a back up system like how beananimal did with his overflow design just in case it gets clogged. 

^i followed beananimal's setup and am very pleased with the results as no air is in the stand pipe and the noise is no longer there.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

I only drilled 1 hole in my 40 and the 80 I just got only has one hole. The valve is the issue I have with the set-up. With it choked down I don't trust it not to plug.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks all, I guess the thought of a blockage in mine would be the same as you fatman bigger issues....

locline.....will do


----------

